# Getting the spouse to golf



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Momma and I are nearing retirement age and I'd like her to join me on the course. I'm not going to force her, I value my life. How many of the members here golf with their spouse and the spouse resisted at first and what changed for them.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi.I'm 55 and my wife golfs, she has been golfing for 6 years now,and yes I taught her the game. She used to walk the course with me, just to appreciate the beauty and serinity of the course. Then one faithfull day I handed her a club, had her drop a ball and hit it. She discovered she had an affinity for the game and Hallelujah. No more complaining about how much time and money I spend on golf. I bought her clubs, and spent time teaching her the basics of the game. She since has had a Hole-in One, won the Ladies Club Championship and has tied me in gross score. Be careful what you wish for (LOL). All kidding aside, I am glad she took to the game, we spend many quality hours together on the course. I am pleased I was able to pass along the love of the game my Dad gave me to my wife, and look forward to many happy years trying not to let her beat me.
Take her for walks on the course, let her see the beauty of it all, the flora, fauna, and serinty. Do not force her, let her discover it on her own. 
I wish you many happy years together on the links, be humble when you win, and dont be to upset when she finally beats you,after all if she wins you were a good teacher


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> Hi.I'm 55 and my wife golfs, she has been golfing for 6 years now,and yes I taught her the game. She used to walk the course with me, just to appreciate the beauty and serinity of the course. Then one faithfull day I handed her a club, had her drop a ball and hit it. She discovered she had an affinity for the game and Hallelujah. No more complaining about how much time and money I spend on golf. I bought her clubs, and spent time teaching her the basics of the game. She since has had a Hole-in One, won the Ladies Club Championship and has tied me in gross score. Be careful what you wish for (LOL). All kidding aside, I am glad she took to the game, we spend many quality hours together on the course. I am pleased I was able to pass along the love of the game my Dad gave me to my wife, and look forward to many happy years trying not to let her beat me.
> Take her for walks on the course, let her see the beauty of it all, the flora, fauna, and serinty. Do not force her, let her discover it on her own.
> I wish you many happy years together on the links, be humble when you win, and dont be to upset when she finally beats you,after all if she wins you were a good teacher


I'm glad you responded with your story. Momma and I were just talking about this and she has agreed to try first with lessons, even two of our seven grandchildren want to join us and believe me after thirty-seven years I know how to be humble. I'm only the master of my house when she wants me to be
Thanks again
Bob

P.S. I'm 59 in a couple of months and thinking like a kid
life is too short not to have fun.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I'm only the master of my house when she wants me to be
> Thanks again
> Bob


I'm only 22 and I've already learnt that5 I only the master of the house when she's not home lol. 
i've talk about playing with my finecee too (excess the spelling) she sxpressed some interest so mayba one day she'll come out for as round with me


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'm only 22 and I've already learnt that5 I only the master of the house when she's not home lol.
> i've talk about playing with my finecee too (excess the spelling) she sxpressed some interest so mayba one day she'll come out for as round with me


I hope she does Luke. The more you share the closer you become and I hope my wife will become my bestest golf partner and with the two grandchildren I'll have the perfect foresome.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It does sound like you'd have a nice foursome there bob goodluck with it.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

When I try talking a woman into going golfing with me it normally ends up with me getting an ear full about having a couple beers at the course and blah blah blah. For me at least golf has been the end of a lot of relationships.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish my wife still played. She took it up when we were dating and once she got pregnant with our first child, she quit playing and never went back to it. She was developing very well and would have been a pretty good player. I'm always a bit envious when I see couples on the course together.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I wish my wife still played. She took it up when we were dating and once she got pregnant with our first child, she quit playing and never went back to it. She was developing very well and would have been a pretty good player. I'm always a bit envious when I see couples on the course together.


Have you tried so gentle pushing to get her back on the course?


----------

